# My water broke 6 hours ago but no contractions yet.



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

My midwife and doula are not worried at all and say that if nothing happens by the morning they will take steps to get things going. Just looking for some reassurance from others who didn't start having contractions right away. I'm just so worried that I will end up needing pitocin if nothing happens soon. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Yey!








Don't worry mama. My water always starts leaking about 24 hours before I go into labor. I'm sure it will be great! Not long now.







:


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

My water broke and nothing, too. The next day still nothing. My MWs were not worried or concerned so neither was I. The next day we discussed what this was all about. I would need to live a certain way as to not introduce bacteria. Should I develop an infection I would need to forfeit my dream of natural birthing with the MW and transfer care to a hospital. We discussed induction. The NEXT day I started attempting an induction. Over the next SEVERAL days: I had a chiropractic adjustment, had acupuncture, homeopathics, castor oil belly massage, blue & black cohosh herbs, breast pump nipple stimulation... sheesh, what else?!? On the 7th night after PROM I took castor oil. On the 8th day my baby was born happy and healthy in the birthtub I had planned on at the birth center.

I am so grateful that my midwives stuck with me and got me through. We documented the experience and are selling the video because we want to share this unique occurance.

Hang in there! Your baby is on the way!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Please, stop worrying! Worrying can slow things down. Just remember that your body has a wisdom about it when it comes to making and birthing babies. It will start labor when labor is ready to start. Until then, do what pp said and just be conscious of how you live. Don't introduce anything vaginally, as it could introduce infection. Be calm and do the last few things that need to be done to get ready for this new little one in your life. I started cleaning toilets and floorboards when my water broke!







I figured we'd be having company, and I wouldn't want to be throwing up during transition in anything but a pristine toilet...

Have fun. Relax. Go for a walk in a nearby park (not a mall!), or on the beach. Happy birthing...you'll do GREAT!


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sending you ~~labor vibes~~.

Best wishes!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

18 hours here....followed by a quick and easy labor/birth.

my mw's advice was...

stay relaxed....rested....and hydrated.

and if you are having a hospital birth....stay out of the hospital as long as you can.

peaceful birthing to you


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

oh and my doula's advice for helping to relax was to enjoy some everything-but-intercourse orgasmic snuggling with my dh.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

How funny--I was just laying in bed with my ds this morning thinking about his birth and how I would do things differently next time. My waters broke also, I went to the hospital bc I was GBS+ (and mainly, I think, bc I was so excited that something was happening at last!), and waited...and waited... We walked and walked, did nipple stimulation etc, but couldn't get active labor going (the monitor showed that I was actually having cx's every 2 minutes! but couldn't feel them and wasn't dilating). Eventually after 16-odd hrs I accepted pit, which I'd really not wanted (but was willing to do at that stage--waiting around was torture). 3 hrs of insane cx's and 25 mins of pushing later, ds was born! So it wasn't too bad in the end, though I still mourn the loss of my totally-natural birth experience. Next time (if it happens the same way) I'll wait a while before calling the doc, try to go back to bed and REST, and work on the various other strategies to get things moving. Mainly communicating with baby, meditating, and telling him it's ok for him to come!!

Labor vibes to you!!! Hope all goes wonderfully.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

It was 10 hours post-PROM before I got very weak tingly sensation type contractions - not even painful ones. I was preterm, so they stopped my labor with medication. But 4 days later when they took me off the meds, I had a quick, easy 2.5 hour vaginal delivery - no pitocin.









Just keep everything and everyone out of your vagina!


----------



## PerennialMom (May 22, 2004)

I was 36 hours here! Light contractions started within a few hours, then by the 24 hour mark, things were really picking up. I had no pit or other interventions. My temp stayed normal, baby was fine and vaginal checks were NOT permitted by me at all.

Hope to see an update here from you! If not, then I assume you're laboring nicely.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

My water broke on Friday night, contrx on Sunday morning, had my daughter Monday morning. It's no big deal as long as you are not showing signs of infection


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

I would get out of your head and get into your body. I would not insert anything but I would masterbate, kiss, snuggle, get a massage. If there is anyone who could come over and give you a massage and use pressure points to stimulate that would be awsome. Believe this is your intended journey mama......you will have your baby so soon! Enjoy


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

My waters broke 3am Saturday morning, gave birth 6pm Monday evening.

Take walks or whatever, just avoid "public" places (I can't imagine wanting to go to one with leaking birth waters anyway...). I had the urge to walk after my waters broke. It was just as well, since those were the last walks I took for a little while!

Take your temperature now as a baseline, then take it every now and then (maybe every 6 hours). Not to worry, but just to reassure.

Drink plenty of water, and eat (but avoid heavy, fried, unhealthy stuff).

I know how it is to worry! Everyone is telling you that you're on the clock now, and you start to wonder if you're doing the right thing. I wish I was a member here back then and could have gotten reassurance! But it seems like plenty of women have PROM and it's much safer to be at home than at the germ factory... erm, hospital.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Yuck, I'm sorry they have you on the clock. Wouldn't be anything to worry about as long as you were keeping things (including midwives' hands) out of your body. Think about it -- if the water is coming _down_, how is infection going to go _up_ without the help of an inserted object?


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

My water broke and no contractions either....they started 10 hours later off and on and then regularly at about 18 hours after. Don't worry and try to relax!!!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Is there an update, mama?


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

can we assume she's on her way??


----------

